# Another questionable brisket....



## ghostred7 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have my thread here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107498/small-brisket-flat-now-with-q-view


> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> Remember now-----This is for others too------If you don't inject or probe before the meat is in the smoker for 3 hours at 225˚, you don't have to worry about how big the piece of meat is, or how long it takes to get to 140˚. I would get your smoker to 225˚ or better, put the meat in, and after 3 or 4 hours, put your probe in, and don't worry about what it reads, until it gets to 165˚ (if you're gonna foil it at 165˚).
> 
> Bear


My gut says based on this, it should be fine.  I didn't think about probing temp until ~3.5-4hrs.  It was @ 135* then.  Thoughts on potential danger??


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like you had it at proper cooking temps so i don't think stabbing it after 3+ hours will hurt. Good lookin brisky there... Now you need to do a packer so youl have the point for burnt ends..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something---Everything looks fine to me.

I think you're asking "Since it was only at 135˚ when you probed it at 3.5-4 hours, is it still OK?"

If that is your question, the answer is "Yes--that is great!" ----It also shows how close you would have come to not getting it through the danger zone, if you would have injected it or probed it before you started.

Since you didn't probe it until 3.5-4 hours, that 40˚ to 140˚ in 4 hours doesn't pertain to you. All you have to do is complete it to the temp you want, like you have been doing since.

Bear


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 12, 2011)

@Bear...ya...that was pretty much what I was askin. 

@Pit...baby steps man, baby steps :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like Bear has you covered.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya....no one got sick, so I made it _this time_.


----------

